# A rough Lowe but it's mine updated 9-7-10 new pics



## ckr74 (Jul 11, 2010)

I got a 16' Lowe with a 25 hp motor last week. I did some engine work on a Ford Ranger for it. Looks to be a 80's model but I don't know. I've got pics but can't get them on here for some reason. This website has given me the bug to restore it. Can someone give me help on the pics? Thanks!


----------



## perchin (Jul 11, 2010)

Here ya go... Click below.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 11, 2010)

I've got them in my pictures but can't move them. I'm an idiot when it come to posting pics. Sorry!


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2010)

ckr74 said:


> I've got them in my pictures but can't move them. I'm an idiot when it come to posting pics. Sorry!



Here you go, here is how you post pictures, really not that difficult, and people on here like looking at pictures more than reading. (well atleast I do)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 11, 2010)

I think these will work.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 11, 2010)

ckr,

Attempting to get your pics fixed. How many did you post? 3?

Confused with what seemed to be extra url/img brackets in there. When you post pics from Photobuckete here, all you need to do is paste the code from Photobucket. No need to put it in extra


----------



## Brine (Jul 11, 2010)

trying to help ya out ckr


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 11, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> ckr,
> 
> Attempting to get your pics fixed. How many did you post? 3?
> 
> ...


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 11, 2010)

Last try for now. Now question- with around 300# of wood and two average sized people will I have enough motor to plane? I also have a model #LWN 21243F687. Just curious what it means. Thanks!


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've got another question on grounding the boat. The guy before me just used the boat as ground. Meaning he only ran one wire from the battery and just used the boat as ground. I have already ripped out all the wiring. Is this acceptable or should I run ground from the battery for acc.? Thanks!

Oh, by the way I didn't really introduce myself. Things were kind of fuzzy because of the meds I'm taking for my teeth. I live less than 5 minutes for Hilssdale lake about 20 miles South of K.C. I've been wanting to get on the lake in my own boat for many years. My fishing friend (cousin) died years ago so I kind of lost interest. We fished together about 30 years. I think I'm ready to go again. Anyway I'm a permanent lurker.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 13, 2010)

ckr74 said:


> I've got another question on grounding the boat. The guy before me just used the boat as ground. Meaning he only ran one wire from the battery and just used the boat as ground. I have already ripped out all the wiring. Is this acceptable or should I run ground from the battery for acc.? Thanks!
> 
> Oh, by the way I didn't really introduce myself. Things were kind of fuzzy because of the meds I'm taking for my teeth. I live less than 5 minutes for Hilssdale lake about 20 miles South of K.C. I've been wanting to get on the lake in my own boat for many years. My fishing friend (cousin) died years ago so I kind of lost interest. We fished together about 30 years. I think I'm ready to go again. Anyway I'm a permanent lurker.




I would run a ground to be safe if you can, but thats me.


----------



## Rat (Jul 13, 2010)

DO NOT use the hull as a ground; run a separate wire for Neg and tap/branch it to each accessory. You only have Pos and Neg, no ground. Running the Neg to the hull will cause electrolysis in the Aluminum alloy and will pit, score and eventually cause leaks.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 13, 2010)

First and foremost...Welcome to the site. 
I too have a 16' Lowe and I have a 40hp and it scoots pretty good. As for planing with a 25hp I can't say for sure, but I can get mine to plane with less than half throttle. Maybe mine does because of the prop and wouldn't with the smaller prop of a 25hp.
Next using the boat as a ground is generally a no no. Using the boat as a ground will cause electralisys (sp). This eill eat the metal of the boat and make it weak. I have had boats all my life and I can honestly say that I have had more fun modding my boat and doing it my way. Plus when I fish it, it is exactly how I want it. I can not wait to get back in it and go fishing again.
I'll try and get some more pics of my boat as it is almost done.


----------



## mean16 (Jul 13, 2010)

looks like a good project. i lived in desoto, ks as a kid and fished hillsdale lake many times with my grandfather. it has been years since i have been in that part of the country but i remember a gas station/bait shop not far from the ramp i think it was called the dam store or something like that, but a guy gave me a tadpole and said i had to name it after him "charlie"


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is moving along at a snails pace but I guess it's going. 
I'm going to carpet up the sides on the lower part. My son rewired it totally in about 3 hours. Really cleaned it up.


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just an update for week 3. It's coming along nicely but slow. I didn't have the back pieces in because the urethane was still wet. You can see the side parts on the floor of boat. Hopefully will be done with carpet next week. Looks like I will be cutting seat pedistals down about 4 inches. Sure is nice to have an air conditioned garage. The weather has been nasty all week.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 26, 2010)

Coming along nicely. Can't wait to see it finished. What ever time you had in your head for finishing this project....double it! Even that will not be enough time.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 26, 2010)

Rat said:


> DO NOT use the hull as a ground; run a separate wire for Neg and tap/branch it to each accessory. You only have Pos and Neg, no ground. Running the Neg to the hull will cause electrolysis in the Aluminum alloy and will pit, score and eventually cause leaks.



+1


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just an update. Got the carpet Friday and started that evening. That console was fun but it turned out better than I expected. I'm waiting for the clearcoat to dry so the switchpanel can be installed. Might take it out for a test run later. Maybe!


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 1, 2010)

Keep going, it looks good!


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just got the back covers done. We took out on the lake today and ran it about 30 min. for fun. With two people it will go right at 30mph according to gps phone. Thats as fast as I need. How do I edit my post so I can show updates? Thanks!

I forgot to add that there was a problem. The throttle control is backwards. Meaning forward is reverse and reverse is forward. I think the guy before me ran it like that. I ASSumed it was right. DUH!


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 1, 2010)

You can edit your post by going to your post and clicking the edit button on the top right.


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 3, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> You can edit your post by going to your post and clicking the edit button on the top right.


Thanks! I figured it out from another post. You have to go to your FIRST post.


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 8, 2010)

om/albums/rr23/ckr74/



Picture018.jpg[/IMG]
I think this is the fourth week on restoration. The carpet is done and now trailer needs attention. I needed to move bunks up a little and broke 4 bolts. I don't like the paint job so it will be redone and finished. What do ya guys think of my throttle control? It's a little close to the dash and seat but it will work. Haven't put all the screws in yet. May move the seat to the center about 2". Later!


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 8, 2010)

Didn't get all the pics so here's some more. Wiring in the boat is done for now. Even have a crappy sounding horn.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 8, 2010)

looking good man, keep it up. i've had fun following this one


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks gunner. I coppied these lid pulls from someone one here. Thanks whoever you are. They are tie straps. Just cut off some but make sure you melt the ends so they don't fray. They work really well.


----------



## ckr74 (Sep 7, 2010)

<a href="https://s466.photobucket.com/albums/rr23/ckr74/?action=view&current=Picture025.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr23/ckr74/Picture025.jpg" border="0" alt=



"Photobucke<a href="https://s466.photobucket.com/albums/rr23/ckr74/?action=view&current=Picture023.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr23/ckr74/Picture023.jpg" border="0" alt



="Photobucket"></a>t"></a>

Well it's about finished. New tires and wheels, and a trolling motor are next. My son and I have had it on the water 3 times and once we actually fished. Got to do a little touch up-darn brush! That Parker's paint is some good stuff. You can mar it but won't scratch off. Runs like a top.


----------



## ckr74 (Sep 7, 2010)

More pics.


----------



## lbursell (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Excellent Job. You've got something to be proud of there.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful mod! Nice going.


----------



## DaveInGA (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking good! Seeing one where yours is at gives me encouragement, as I'm at the "overwhelming" stage.


----------

